# My New Waxing Moon



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

So this week has been quite devastating...  First, I get my end of a noobie sampler trade with ptpablo (pics in the NST thread). Mailbox gone. Then, the man in brown left a nice big box for me later the same day. What was in it you ask? My new waxing moon humidor from Ed Sallee himself. Doorstep gone. I figured I should share a little humidor pr0n with all of you. Here's the unboxing:

The box, intruding on my dog's couch access.









Very well insulated from damage.









Anyone need packing peanuts?









More to follow in the next post...don't want to bog one post down with images.


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Ed wraps the humidor well...including corner guards.









A view from the front.









A view from the top.


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Interior top trays.









Bottom with "crumb catcher" and two dividers.









The inlay on the top. Ed called it the "Ghost" due to the odd grain pattern. Therefore, I'm calling my ghost box.


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

holy mother of god... OMG


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Next to a gallon of DW, for size reference.









Pepper finally gets back to the couch.









This beauty has already begun the seasoning journey. Following Herf 'n' Turf's method of course...  Hope you enjoyed the pr0n!


----------



## Pandyboy (Mar 7, 2012)

That is a great looking humi, bet you can't wait to get it filled up!


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Already have about 150 sticks in tupperdors waiting for the transition...


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

damn thats nice! Ed makes some nice humis


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2012)

Ed sure can build 'em! You truly have a world class humidor, I'd love to see a picture of it displayed in its final resting place!


----------



## EngenZerO (May 20, 2012)

droooool!!! that is super nice!


----------



## ryanbish (May 3, 2012)

Looks great Cory! To me the inlay on the top looks like a slice of bread. I might call it the "Bread Box".


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

It's definitely bread slice shape. But if you focus only on the wood grain in the slice...you can see a face like impression. "The Bread Box" was a close second for naming...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

That is one beautiful humidor! Has some size to it, too.

You will have to post pictures when it is full.


----------



## ryanbish (May 3, 2012)

Cory, if you ever need help clearing some space in that humi, just let me know! :thumb:


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

MWAH HA HA HA! Wait until you see what I sent you in the PIF


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

What craftsmanship use it in the best of health!


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Man, that is a beauty! I love my WM. Kinda wish I would have gotten a larger one like yours. Mine is already full. Congrats Cory!


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

zephead61 said:


> Man, that is a beauty! I love my WM. Kinda wish I would have gotten a larger one like yours. Mine is already full. Congrats Cory!


Thanks Chuck! I'm guessing mine will be 60% full after seasoning and filling, I still plan to use my 50 savoy for my premium sticks.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Enjoy filling that bad boy up!!!!


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah, I screwed up and gave my cheapie to a neighbor. So I ended up making myself a tupperdor for now. It actually works great! But I want a WINEADOR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Don't mind me; I'm just drooling...


----------



## Malcontent (Mar 22, 2012)

Phil from Chicago said:


> holy mother of god... OMG


Yeah. What he said.

What are the dimensions?


----------



## mikel1128 (Mar 26, 2012)

Holy crap! That is a work of art.


----------



## SystemError (Apr 9, 2012)

WOW, very nice!


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Malcontent said:


> Yeah. What he said.
> 
> What are the dimensions?


Interior dimensions are:
16 inches wide
11 inches deep
7.75 inches tall
1364 cubic inches


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Gorgeous. Beautiful.


----------



## waylman (Aug 15, 2011)

F'ing BEAUTY!!!!


----------

